# Egg sharing and embryo selection



## pining4apeanut (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi,

I hope someone out there can help me, we have been ttc for nearly 3 years now, we have MF low motility, low count and genetic issues, have been advised over the phone from genetics clininc we will definitely need embryo selection as DH has too many bits missing from his Y chromosome, ICSI is not available on NHS in Bristol and I was hoping to become an egg donor, too be honest we cant afford £4600 for one cycle of ICSI and in donating eggs we will hopefully be able to help another couple acheive their dream like we're trying to.

I basically would like to know if anyone knows of any clinics that offer embie selection, ICSI and can also allow me to egg share, we are willing to travel even if it means going abroad. I have researched on internet about microsort although we dont know about this or even understand it really, please bear in mind this is a decision myself and DH have come to only recently so we are very naive about where to go from here and we are trying to arrange things ourselves as local hospitals have been particularly unhelpful, we want to start tx as soon as possible as the waiting around is unbearable

Many thanks for reading and hope you can help, love and luck to all

p4p xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I got a feeling the lister in London, do genetic testing, your have to contact them to make sure.  they also do egg sharing, so I'd immagine you can do both there...  They do however still charge for ICSI (just over £1000) and the HFEA fea (£103) everything else is free...  though not sure what they charge for the genetic testing side of it.

I'm sure there are other clinics too which do this as well... might be worth doing a clinic search on www.hfea.gov.uk and going from there!

Best of luck,
Helen xx


----------

